# The Five Stages of Flashlight collecting



## griff (Mar 22, 2012)

this is from back in the day:


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ve-Stages-of-Flashlight-Collecting&highlight=


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 22, 2012)

There's an optional 6th stage: Modding.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 22, 2012)

Moving this to Flashlight Collecting forum.

Bill


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 26, 2012)

_For me, the fifth stage is a reoccurring lesson in priorities. If I can't be happy passing a light along to the new owner, my hobby has become problematic. I try not to be controlled by material possessions in what will prove to be a short life......of course that's why I've never bought a Mirage Man Ti Fatty. I'm sure in no time at all, I'd turn into that ugly little dude in the Lord of the Rings movies,continuously _ _ mumbling to myself, "My precious...my precious..." 

~ Chance _


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 27, 2012)

+1.


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm heavy into step 3 at the moment...


----------



## Daekar (Apr 24, 2012)

I, too, have gone through at least two iterations of this cycle. For me, the resale, or "disposal and gifting" stage seems to correlate with changes in my perceived needs or significant advances in technology. In the most recent cycle, a change in residence prompted a desire (need, it's a need!) for a more powerful light to reach out into the country darkness, so I got a TK41... a purchase also driven by the XM-L emitters, which didn't exist when I last purchased a light. However, I also want to enjoy the beauty of the outdoors in the evening, so I ditched a Malkoff dropin for an EO-4 incan and a 3100mah AW 18650. Because my flashlight drawers (yes there are two, and they're big) are pretty full, that meant giving away a 3-stage D-Mini and eliminating CR123s from the battery stable. I'm now 100% rechargable.  As far as my wife knows, that's the end of this cycle... and she might be right if I can get the emitter swapped on my TK41! If not, it goes up for sale and I'll pursue a different way to get big lumens with good tint/CRI.


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 25, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _I try not to be controlled by material possessions in what will prove to be a short life......of course that's why I've never bought a Mirage Man Ti Fatty. I'm sure in no time at all, I'd turn into that ugly little dude in the Lord of the Rings movies,continuously _ _ mumbling to myself, "My precious...my precious..."_


Despite my earlier agreement, I do want to point out that having a Precious is much less obsessive and much more rewarding when you can beat the crap out of it daily for years and it still looks good -- which would be the case with a MM Fatty.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 25, 2012)

A man who could daily beat the crap out of an MM Fatty!? I would like to know more about such a man.

~ Chance


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 27, 2012)

Heh. My point is that you'd never break it anyway, so there's no reason to fear using it.


----------

